# 3-15 meat trip



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

A few killers and I went for a shakedown meat trip on Capt. Kenny's new 27' Americat (Reel Way fishing charters 850-791-2865) to put some meat in the freezer... trip didn't disappoint, 6 man limit of triggers, mingos and all the almacos we felt like cleaning... plus a pile of big snapper. New boat ran great, it'll be a great ride for his charter clients this season.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a good snapper.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Real nice! Good pickins!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My hands feel for ya'll brother!!! Good trip!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome job guy’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! Nice haul!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Whacked 'em and stacked 'em! Big snapper on the spinner. Getting the fever.


----------

